# What do we mean by "advanced" DC motors



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Actually Advanced DC is the name of the company that makes large motors that are commonly used in EVs, hence "Advanced DC" and "ADC" are thrown around here alot.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

The way I understand it, if you run the motor at higher than rated voltage you can get arcing at the brushes, advancing the brush rig allows you to tune for higher speed at the cost of some torque. Usually it can be done by rotating the brush end of the motor, although Jim Husted has modified some motors with adjustable brush rigs.
Advanced DC is a motor company, not sure they have any advance built into the motors they sell.
Jerry


----------



## theboy16 (Feb 28, 2008)

i thought Advanced DC, the company, was called that because of their motor's ability to advance the brushes...

how does advancing the brushes prevent arcing?


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I may not have enough understanding of this to answer, I think it has something to do with a shift in the flux between the fields and the armature, arcing and flashover can be reduced by moving the brushes in relation to the fields. Perhaps one of the motor experts can help more.
Jerry


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

This is off topic, but I used to cast elevator numbers/nameplates for a small company a while back. They were pewter and either painted or plated. Interesting work.


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all

Advance DC is just the name of the company. It was started by some EE's from Prestolite. In fact the ADC9 is but a copy of a 72 volt Prestolite forklift motor if you can believe that! I'm currently modding up one of these right now 8^) 

I just threw up some timing stuff on another thread but it comes down to this. As the motor prduces power the armature magnetics push against the field magnetics which in turn pushes the field magnetics over. The brushes are no longer in the center and so arc. By adjusting the brushes over (where they are centered) you no longer get arcing. The down side is, you loose torque, which is why I'm making adjustable brush timing so you get your cake and get to eat some to.
Hope this helps
Cya
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric


----------

